# Traulsen v. True Refrigerators



## buckschef

Shopping for a fridge last year, I had my heart set on a UR36DT SpaceSaver model from Traulsen. 

Now I'm ready to actually *buy* this thing and it's discontinued by Traulsen/Hobart. 

Talking to some restaurant-supply places in Philly, I'm finding out that Traulsen might not be worth the $ anymore; they tell me I can spend much less and get a better box by going with a True. 

Any opinions on True out there? Is this just a pitch? Should I consider other models or makes? With the space I have outlined for this fridge, it looks like I'll have to go with an undercounter freezer. My contractor will not install Sub-Zero since he says they lead to condensation problems! He won't touch them.

Also: I have radiant heat. Should this affect my choice in re: top-mount compressor or bottom mount?

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## cmvnatural

Steve,

One unit you might look at are made by Cold Tech out in Oakland (www.coldtechusa.com). They are all stainless steel, dual compressors (on top), and racks large enough to fit full-size sheet pans. They are OK for residential use (esp. their 40-BQ model). Cheapest place to get them is www.dvorsens.com out in San Francisco (they ship all over the country. Good luck, CMVnatural:chef:


----------



## jcarr

I have sold some Coldtech refrigerator/freezers to residential users. They look great. One thing that should be considered is that the noise level is much higher with a commercial unit than with a residential unit. Coldtech has top-mounted compressors so the noise can be controlled through constructing a sound absorbing soffit or even by remoting the compressors in a nearby area, such as a garage.

In Chicago, Coldtech can be purchased through Pierce Chef Mart. They have several models on the floor.


----------



## cmvnatural

JCarr,

ColdTech makes a 40CF model (30CF refer, 10CF freezer) that has a model number ending in BQ. This is for an extra-quiet set of compressors (to compete with SubZero). FYI. CMVnatural


----------



## abanynini

Steve,

I'm a fan of True Refrigeration and I'll always vote for them when given the option. I think they are a great product. I can't speak for

Traulsen much, I can only tell you what I know. Good luck in your choice.

Seth


----------



## topchef23

And I hear that True Refrigeration is made in good ol' USA!


----------



## chefedb

In all the years I have been in this industry on an overall I'll take Traulsen. In particular if it has a Copeland Compressor. They both build the best in my opinion  .The true iron horses of the industry.  I had one Traulsen Reach In for 23 years. I think It had to be repaired twice. My refrig guys still claim they are best but claim  L G is also building great units..  Sub Zero is a designer delight but mechanicaly the pits.


----------



## boar_d_laze

Ed, you're (a) ten years too late; and (b) the thread is about residential -- not commercial -- installations.

BDL


----------



## chefsmith

He's actually 10 years too late...unless there's something messed up about the dates on the original posts...


----------



## boar_d_laze

So he is.  Corrected.

BDL


----------



## cheflayne

As long as we are playing the correcting game, abanynini resurrected the thread after a dormancy period of close to 7 1/2 years. Then after a period of roughly 2 1/4 years, topchef23 also responded. chefedb posted 3 hours and 10 minutes later.

Who cares anyway. Whew, spent far too much time figuring out that time line.

I quit, going outside to find a better game like playing pine cone with my dog.


----------



## boar_d_laze

What's your point?

BDL


----------



## cheflayne

There isn't one is my point.


----------



## chefedb

Touche" Chef


----------



## pbutler111

Well, two years later and the thread is still helpful and relevant for those of us embarking on home renovations.  We've also been looking at commercial refrigerators, since we want glass doors, and you get so much more bang for your buck with commercial.  But I have been hearing the noise difference mentioned a lot.  Is the noise level of a commercial unit really that high?  If the refrigerator kicks on in the kitchen, will we be hearing it all over the house? Just how big a difference are we talking about?

Thanks!

Newcomer


----------



## flip

Commercial units will definitely be louder than those designed for residential use. They have much stronger compressors that will be noticeably louder. Noise level all depends on the size of the unit but I can't imagine that the noise would be heard in other parts of the house.


----------



## riverview

Have had a RDT2-24DUT Traulsen for over 30 years with only one repair.  It's commercial and its very noisy.  We are thinking about replacing it with a res model in hopes of less noise.  Anyone know of a res model that will fit the same foot print?


----------



## mmayer

Did you ever buy a Traulsen? I have a used one, the exact model you were looking for, it has a bad compressor on the freezer side, but otherwise is in good condition.  I live in CT.

Maureen


----------



## davjen

I realize this is an old post but wanted to chime in nonetheless in case someone happens to stumble across this as I did. It is technically illegal to sell commercial refrigeration for residential application. They DO NOT meet residential DOE standards and that's the least of your potential issues. They're also considerably noisier and give off more heat than a residential piece. Not to mention that most mfrs. will render the warranty NULL AND VOID if not installed in the environment it was intended for. With that said, the attraction here is obviously cost! Commercial units offer incredible value when it comes to cubic footage as it relates to pricing on comparably sized residential units. Buyer beware when heading down this path. You may find that it makes sense for your particular application but the decision is wrought with potential headaches down the road.


----------



## chefbychoice

No doubt. It's True Refrigeration.


----------



## halb

davjen said:


> They DO NOT meet residential DOE standards...


And that's a good thing. Consider my new residential gas range that won't boil water on any but one burner, and that one takes almost 20 minutes for a gallon of cold water.

Damn government!


----------



## Seoul Food

chefedb said:


> In all the years I have been in this industry on an overall I'll take Traulsen. In particular if it has a Copeland Compressor. They both build the best in my opinion .The true iron horses of the industry. I had one Traulsen Reach In for 23 years. I think It had to be repaired twice. My refrig guys still claim they are best but claim L G is also building great units.. Sub Zero is a designer delight but mechanicaly the pits.


The problem is a lot of these companies who have built great names over the years have started out sourcing labor or materials to places like China and we get lower quality items. Not saying it's for all manufacturers, but I have had several new/newer units either die within a year or two or have constant problems that need techs to come out and fix. One tech wouldn't even fix my under counter unit because he said the copper lines they put in were so thin and cheap, it would end up costing me almost as much to replace everything on top of the labor. My advice would be do some research and find a unit with a good compressor/parts and labor warranty. If you're sitting in the one year range I would pass. 3 and 5 would be more standard.


----------

